# Judges Critiques



## Alansw8

Is there any way of getting hold of the critique for your cat. I noticed that a few have started putting them on cat planet but typically not many have for the bsh and i have only seen the one critique for my cat which i was happy with even though it was only for 3rd place( well done b Prowse for getting it on line). Surely there is a way to get these critiques online even if it means passing on these reports for some 1 else to input them if the judges do not have the facility to do so as it would be4 nice to see how each critique differs.


----------



## Vixxen

not all judges put them online, but they all go in our cats magazine.


----------



## Alansw8

can you subscribe to it online


----------



## Izzie999

Hi Alan,
To my knowledge, Our cats is now finished, it went broke leaving alot of subscribers without their critiques, some judges are putting their critiques on their own websites, it might be worth phoning the GCCF and asking them if they know of a future plan for the critiques or whether they have a list of judges who are putting their critiques online.

Hopefully some arrangement will be made soon so people can still get their reports.

Izzie


----------



## LousKoonz

There's an announcement on the GCCF website, it tells you all about it and what they plan on judges critiques iirc x


----------



## Alansw8

Many thanks people

I have only seen one report so trying to see what the other 12 or so judges wrote about my girl has she had several 1st places as well as other placings and like i said the only 1 i have seen was when she finished 3rd lol


----------



## Biawhiska

good luck, you don't always get a write up for side classes. i've stll not had open write ups on some of mine.


----------



## Alansw8

i found another 1 by a welch ac radius

1.	HOWARD&#8217;S ADATESH KINGSTANDING BLUE (16) 29/08/08 Female. Good round head & neat ears, round gold eyes, full cheeks & level bite. Solid body developing well with short legs. Coat short & dense sound medium blue. Good tail. Happy girl.

Happy like her dad 

This report was from the lancashire show


----------



## ChinaBlue

I have been looking out for a couple of write-ups on two kits I bred who are being shown but it always seems to be those judges who aren't putting their write ups on Cat Planet....arrgghhh!!!


----------



## Alansw8

I know what you mean , i have been looking everywhere, hopefully might talk with the judges at manchester after the judging has finished if they can get their reports put on line a bit quicker lol


----------



## poshmog

I found some critiques and links to judges sites on friendly felines,and UKcats which is a yahoo group.


----------



## lizward

It's driving me up the wall too. There are some I haven't seen from a year ago for heavens sake! 

Liz


----------



## Izzie999

lizward said:


> It's driving me up the wall too. There are some I haven't seen from a year ago for heavens sake!
> 
> Liz


Hi,

This is one of the main reasons I preferred FB in the UK. getting the show critiques and judges opinion to your face on the day. I think its so annoying that you pay your entry fees put all that effort into showing, and don't get your show results for months, some don't ever turn up

Izzie


----------



## kozykatz

there are quite a few on the GCCF website now. It will take a while for all judges to realise that they need to send them somewhere else than OC - I don't know if GCCF will send out a letter to all the judges - I certainly haven't had one yet.


----------



## raggs

At a show once the judging has finished why not ask the judge they are usually more than willing to have a chat, i did this at our last show and the judge mrs D. Butters came over and gave us her report on the cat and also helped us with a few questions we had , she actually spent about 30mins chatting to us and in that short space of time we did learn a few things from her about showing cats......good luck.......CHRIS.


----------



## raggs

I don't see why judges reports can't be written on duplicate sheets and then a copy could be handed to the cat owner on the show day, perhaps its down to expence. its done at the Supreme show.


----------



## Biawhiska

prob cuz they are just notes and not a proper report and would take time to write up a report at the show.


----------



## Soupie

raggs said:


> I don't see why judges reports can't be written on duplicate sheets and then a copy could be handed to the cat owner on the show day, perhaps its down to expence. its done at the Supreme show.


Judges write notes not a longhand critique - they do that at home afterwards from their notes. If there were to do proper longhand critiques on every cats then they would notbe able to judge so many cats per day. This would increase the number of judges required and increase expense in laying on a show. At the Supreme the judges have a max judge loading of 25 cats I believe. I have stewarded for judges before who have 60 cats in their open classes at a normal championship show - there is no way they could do individual critiques for every cat on the day.

It would also involve a complete reworking of the current show system at GCCF shows.

To be honest why would we want 3 registries all doing shows the same way? surely the variety is what makes them attractive? many people enjoy the current system of showing at GCCF and certainly the GCCF is doing all it can at the moment to resolve the critiques issue but there has been a delay as they were under a contract and had to work within the parameters of what they were legally able to do.


----------



## IndysMamma

anyone know whether you can find the reports online from Mrs A M Heath?


----------



## Soupie

IndysMamma said:


> anyone know whether you can find the reports online from Mrs A M Heath?


Her reports are being sent into the GCCF and will go on their website as and when received - some from shows last year are on there already


----------



## IndysMamma

ah thankies, found Indy's critique from his first open 

2: Hepburn&#8217;s Indy ( short hair &#8211; black & white 6 months) Extremely attractive six month old dear little fellow in tip top condition . Well grown and muscular with a profusion of long white whiskers, pink nose leather and huge round eyes with an endearing inquisitive expression. A little shy and wriggly at this stage but very friendly. A promising little lad. I understand he is the only surviving kitten of a litter born to a feral female in a garage. I wish his young lady owner lots of luck for his future show career.


----------



## messyhearts

I am desperate to see one for the placings we got. She got three placings, one for the open, & I have found the report for one of the judges that placed her that says NOTHING AT ALL about her as I think it is because it is a misc. class (the other misc is still being typed up so I wait patiently for that one).

What would others do in this situation? Contact said judge for further feedback? 

(BTW, to Tink's mum - I found her critique if you weren't aware of it already )


----------



## Alansw8

More and more judges critiques are slowly appearing i found 2 more for my girl for lancashire show and manchester show where 1 called her a chocolate box kitten at lancashire (mrs Heavens).

I also had to chase a judge up at one show as she had put cnh for my cat and wanted to find out what she meant only to find out that it wasnt actually for my cat but the cat next to her, i know the judges are busy but i wasnt very happy to say the least and got the judge to correct this.

The judge laughed it off but if i hadnt of caught the judge in question the report would of gone off saying my cat could not be handled.


----------



## messyhearts

I've given up on the judge for my open. It doesn't appear that any of her reports whatsoever are on the internet. 

I would be so embarrassed if someone put that on my kitten's pen & then so angry to find out it was a mistake! I am not surprised you wanted to find out & correct it.


----------



## Alansw8

Monas critique

GCCF Judge Show Critiques - Mrs Shelagh Heavens - Lancashire Cat Club Show 2009

A.C. BRITISH MAIDEN KITTEN
1. HOWARDS ADATESH KINGSTANDING BLUE (16) F 29/08/08
Blue. A real chocolate box kitten that went on to be Best in Show well done. Apple shaped head with wide top and neat well set ears, expressive round eyes with a good orange colour developing, full fat cheeks and rounded muzzle, level bite and good chin. Compact body with short thick sturdy well boned limbs and firm round paws. Lovely density and texture to coat just a fraction on the long side, full tail with rounded tip. 

I will be looking out for this judge when mona enters her adult classes hoping to get her cc

Alan


----------



## Jen26

Alansw8 said:


> Monas critique
> 
> GCCF Judge Show Critiques - Mrs Shelagh Heavens - Lancashire Cat Club Show 2009
> 
> A.C. BRITISH MAIDEN KITTEN
> 1. HOWARDS ADATESH KINGSTANDING BLUE (16) F 29/08/08
> Blue. A real chocolate box kitten that went on to be Best in Show well done. Apple shaped head with wide top and neat well set ears, expressive round eyes with a good orange colour developing, full fat cheeks and rounded muzzle, level bite and good chin. Compact body with short thick sturdy well boned limbs and firm round paws. Lovely density and texture to coat just a fraction on the long side, full tail with rounded tip.
> 
> I will be looking out for this judge when mona enters her adult classes hoping to get her cc
> 
> Alan


Can I detect a big head around here:ihih:

Just kidding alan, thats a great report, you must be very proud

When is her 1st adult show?


----------



## messyhearts

I got a reply from the judge.

"I do remember that your lovely girl had tried her best to undo your show preparation by practically laying in her water bowl, making her bib and upper chest completely soaking wet! I thought she was a very attractive youngster, good head proportions and fabulous large ears, set well and with great tufts. Nicely set full and round eyes, slightly two tone colours at the moment. Good square contour to muzzle and firm chin, her bite looked slightly uneven, though at this stage that could be down to teething. Well grown and good solid structure, proportionate limbs and tail to balance well. Lovely nature, purring her head off!"

 Sounds like my girl.


----------



## Alansw8

Lol what ya saying jen, came across that report yesterday and its the best report she has ever had but she enters the big boys so to speak at merseyside on 6 june she will be adult by one week so not really expecting much from her at the moment:laugh:


----------



## Jen26

Alansw8 said:


> Lol what ya saying jen, came across that report yesterday and its the best report she has ever had but she enters the big boys so to speak at merseyside on 6 june she will be adult by one week so not really expecting much from her at the moment:laugh:


She should walk it Alan, dont worry

Have you got 2 more with different judges lined up after that, It would be nice if you could try for champion before she has some babies.


----------



## Alansw8

Hi Jen

Its 2 different judges fro merseyside and lakeland so depending on how she does thats when i start to scrutinise who she has been judged under and how they rated her as looking at getting her mated some time in august as she has already called 4-5 times already


----------



## messyhearts

Is anyone else aware that Our Cats are still accepting critiques & photos from shows in the members only section of the website?

I really cannot believe this. They should at least tell you which judges are in it so you don't fork out £20 & find out that the judge you wanted to read isn't aware or still can't send reports in (they apparently only accept email versions). 

I paid £30 for a show for the report to find out about my cat as a total newbie & rrr:


----------



## audrey1824

Izzie999 said:


> Hi Alan,
> To my knowledge, Our cats is now finished, it went broke leaving alot of subscribers without their critiques, some judges are putting their critiques on their own websites, it might be worth phoning the GCCF and asking them if they know of a future plan for the critiques or whether they have a list of judges who are putting their critiques online.
> 
> Hopefully some arrangement will be made soon so people can still get their reports.
> 
> Izzie


All the judges have been written to tell them they must be sent to the GCCF to go on their website, I think there are going to be big changes to the GCCF website, Friendly Felines and Anna Shafto's Cat Planet ( Fancy That ) has them too.
Quite a few judges have them on their websites, and most of the side classes are included.


----------



## lizward

Seems to me the majority of judges still aren't sending them anywhere, and of those that do, many are not putting up the side classes 

Liz


----------



## Alansw8

I think it should be made compulsory for judges to send in all reports even for side classes unless there is only 1 in the side class as then the cat owner could then ask the judge on what they thought of the cat as they find time to do the judging so they really should find the time to do the reports as the cat owners pay their entry fees and would like feedback on their pets, might sound controversial what i am saying but if you are doing the job , well see it through to the end result. I am sure i am not alone in saying this.


----------



## audrey1824

lizward said:


> Seems to me the majority of judges still aren't sending them anywhere, and of those that do, many are not putting up the side classes
> 
> Liz


Well they've now been informed in writing, some of the older ones were still sending them to the Our Cats address.
If they don't have internet they are supposed to post them to the office, not Anna Shafto's people.


----------



## messyhearts

I'm shocked it isn't compulsory - what do we all pay £30 each cat per show for?

In all fairness to some judges, I did contact one that that didn't post up the misc. class for a report & she replied the same day with it.

Just appalled that the judge my open was with hasn't sent in any reports at all since Our Cats went under. Have completely lost hope that I will see that one!!


----------



## audrey1824

messyhearts said:


> I'm shocked it isn't compulsory - what do we all pay £30 each cat per show for?
> 
> In all fairness to some judges, I did contact one that that didn't post up the misc. class for a report & she replied the same day with it.
> 
> Just appalled that the judge my open was with hasn't sent in any reports at all since Our Cats went under. Have completely lost hope that I will see that one!!


I think some judges didn't know what they were supposed to do, but now the GCCF has written to them all, I'm sure things will get sorted, just have to be patient, the GCCF will have them all up on their site eventually, which is far better than another farce like before.
We at Friendly Felines will keep going until they're sorted, that way no one can charge you to view them.


----------



## Biawhiska

It will be good when everything has all been sorted and ALL Judge's reports will be able to be found on the GCCF site. I think the whole Our Cats saga went on long enough and I'm glad it's all over. Just got to move onwards now and I'm sure things will run smoother in the future in finding your results etc. Be patient.


----------



## messyhearts

audrey1824 said:


> I think some judges didn't know what they were supposed to do, but now the GCCF has written to them all, I'm sure things will get sorted, just have to be patient, the GCCF will have them all up on their site eventually, which is far better than another farce like before.
> We at Friendly Felines will keep going until they're sorted, that way no one can charge you to view them.


I'm quite happy with what you guys are doing with the reports, it's just a shame that it is only a select few you get. 

Hopefully I will get to see the report.


----------



## kozykatz

It is only "compulsory" to for a judge to report on Open classes (plus Grand / Imperials of course)

Our Cats used to ask that we also reported on 1st - 3rd places in Breeders classes, and 1st/2nd in other Misc classes. That was not a directive from GCCF though.

To be fair, some judges simply do not have the time to write up every misc class fully - a lot are judging every Saturday and in several sections, to write up everything would almost be a full time job.



messyhearts said:


> I'm shocked it isn't compulsory - what do we all pay £30 each cat per show for?
> 
> In all fairness to some judges, I did contact one that that didn't post up the misc. class for a report & she replied the same day with it.
> 
> Just appalled that the judge my open was with hasn't sent in any reports at all since Our Cats went under. Have completely lost hope that I will see that one!!


----------



## audrey1824

messyhearts said:


> I'm quite happy with what you guys are doing with the reports, it's just a shame that it is only a select few you get.
> 
> Hopefully I will get to see the report.


We don't have a team of people pestering the judges for them. :laugh:
We're not after Cat Fancy domination, we do our board free so that no one can charge anyone, we don't have paying advertisers and we're doing it until the GCCF have theirs sorted.


----------



## messyhearts

I know & I appreciate it. Just frustrating as a complete newbie to showing that I can't see the one thing I wanted from the show, that's all.


----------



## Soupie

MH which judge are you waiting for?


----------



## Jen26

Iam still waiting for lulus open report from the nots and derby 24th jan Ive even emailed the judge and not even a reply

I suppose I will just have to wait:Yawn:


----------



## Soupie

Jen26 said:


> Iam still waiting for lulus open report from the nots and derby 24th jan Ive even emailed the judge and not even a reply
> 
> I suppose I will just have to wait:Yawn:


Jen - which judge?


----------



## Biawhiska

Jen26 said:


> Iam still waiting for lulus open report from the nots and derby 24th jan Ive even emailed the judge and not even a reply
> 
> I suppose I will just have to wait:Yawn:


i'm waiting for my nots and derby too but doubt i'll ever see it


----------



## messyhearts

Soupie said:


> MH which judge are you waiting for?


Mrs P Knight.  No sign of any of her reports at all since the third from last Our Cats.

I am also waiting for Mr Pearman but I know that his critiques are being written up on Cat Planet so I don't mind waiting as I know it will come.


----------



## Jen26

Soupie said:


> Jen - which judge?


just pmd you



Biawhiska said:


> i'm waiting for my nots and derby too but doubt i'll ever see it


fingers crossed you will get it eventually. Although i never got one of my cats open report from the lancashire show 2008 good job I didnt hold my breath


----------



## Toby & Darwin

January - that is not bad at all 

I am still waiting for a report on my tonkinese girl from the tonkinese breed club show on 25th October 2008 

Judge Mrs D Stone Open class 2nd place - it was her first show so I would really like to know what they thought of her x


----------



## Saikou

Have you checked the GCCF site for them ?

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

If catplanet are chasing judges for their reports, then they should be sending copies of those to the GCCF webmaster, if they know they are not on there.

I thought all this was to be in support of the GCCF, rather than someones money making scheme in competition with them.


----------



## Toby & Darwin

Yes, I have checked there, cat planet and friendly felines but nothing x


----------



## Saikou

Sorry Hazel, my comment wasn't aimed at you, just into the ether to all  as is the following :

Its probably going to be a slow process, especially obtaining critiques that were probably sent to Our Cats. More and more go up every day on the GCCF site. Alot of work has gone into that. For the GCCF to provide the write ups for free was what most people wanted. Its a huge step in the right direction for them :thumbup: which should be commended - jmo


----------



## Toby & Darwin

No that is fine, just pointing out that I have checked in all the obvious places, sometimes it is easy to forget where they could be reported xx


----------



## audrey1824

Saikou said:


> Sorry Hazel, my comment wasn't aimed at you, just into the ether to all  as is the following :
> 
> Its probably going to be a slow process, especially obtaining critiques that were probably sent to Our Cats. More and more go up every day on the GCCF site. Alot of work has gone into that. For the GCCF to provide the write ups for free was what most people wanted. Its a huge step in the right direction for them :thumbup: which should be commended - jmo


I'll second that, and once it's all sorted, there will be no need for judges critiques to go anywhere but the GCCF site.


----------



## Biawhiska

there seems to be more being added quicker of late, prehaps things will improve in time.


----------



## messyhearts

Glad that they seemed to be doing something about it. Wonder what happens if judges don't submit within 28 days like that notice said it was compulsory to do.


----------



## audrey1824

Some judges haven't sent any, so I was told to complain to the BAC of clubs I'm a member off, you can also complain to the GCCF.


----------



## messyhearts

Have you done that so far?


----------



## audrey1824

I got in touch with the show manager, apparently it's up to them to remind judges to send in reports, if that doesn't work I was told to contact the BAC rep, and also to report it as a complaint to the office.
I feel sorry for show managers, it must be embarrassing to have to contact judges to tell them to do their reports, still when you think about it, that sort of thing may be thought about when they are choosing judges.
The judge I'm chasing hasn't sent any reports anywhere, OC used to say they hadn't received reports, now it looks like they were telling the truth.


----------



## messyhearts

That's shocking.

Do the GCCF pay expenses for judges? They should freeze these until they are in receipt of a report for that particular show.


----------



## carolmanycats

You know, actually that is a giood idea, even though it is not the GCCf but the clubs who pay expenses. A damn good disciplinary measure could be to ban a particular judge from receiving expenses until they had submitted such and such a report. 

Carol


----------



## audrey1824

No they ban them from judging for so long, or they are only allowed to judge at a certain no of shows.
The one I'm complaining about is a probationer judge, you'd think she'd be keen.


----------



## messyhearts

Hmm...

I wonder whether it is worth a moan.


----------



## messyhearts

messyhearts said:


> Hmm...
> 
> I wonder whether it is worth a moan.




I only got a critique for my girl through today. Patience is a virtue I guess, am pleased with it.


----------



## audrey1824

Well I'm still waiting for judges who did the Midland.


----------



## Jen26

audrey1824 said:


> Well I'm still waiting for judges who did the Midland.


Iam still waiting for the open report from the nots and derby


----------



## audrey1824

Phone the show manager, and tell her the reports have not been submitted, we're starting to contact quite a few now, and some have sent lists of judges to the GCCF.


----------



## Jen26

audrey1824 said:


> Phone the show manager, and tell her the reports have not been submitted, we're starting to contact quite a few now, and some have sent lists of judges to the GCCF.


Thanks Audrey, I will try that


----------



## Slortonhobbs

Judges must submit critiques to the GCCF within 4 weeks of the show date and Marcia Owen uploads them onto the GCCF show report link.

Judges also sent them at their own volition to CatPLanet and Freindly Felines and put them up on their own sites too.

I for one do all 4.

You can also write/call to the GCCF and ask them to forward an SAE onto the judge enclsing a letter from you requesting said critique. Ort, you can email the judge, just google them and see if they have a web site. You are quite within your liberty to email.

Notts and Derby show would have been the Our Cats back then and it probably lost in the ether.

Hope this helps
kind regards
Sue Lorton-Hobbs
GCCF Judge
www.loraston.om
Loraston Pet Products Ltd > Products


----------



## carolmanycats

Hi Sue and welcome, didn't realise you were on here too

Carol


----------



## Jen26

Slortonhobbs said:


> Judges must submit critiques to the GCCF within 4 weeks of the show date and Marcia Owen uploads them onto the GCCF show report link.
> 
> Judges also sent them at their own volition to CatPLanet and Freindly Felines and put them up on their own sites too.
> 
> I for one do all 4.
> 
> You can also write/call to the GCCF and ask them to forward an SAE onto the judge enclsing a letter from you requesting said critique. Ort, you can email the judge, just google them and see if they have a web site. You are quite within your liberty to email.
> 
> Notts and Derby show would have been the Our Cats back then and it probably lost in the ether.
> 
> Hope this helps
> kind regards
> Sue Lorton-Hobbs
> GCCF Judge
> www.loraston.om
> Loraston Pet Products Ltd > Products


Thanks Sue, and welcome to the forum.

If I sent an SAE too the GCCF for them to pass on from me, would I be able to ask for the reports on the other cat in the same class? Iam really nosy

Thanks Jen


----------



## audrey1824

There's quite a few 2008 critiques going on the GCCF site now, so you may still be able to see it.


----------



## messyhearts

Oh my God, I got the critique I never ever expected today. 

Funny that the negatives change between judges. Apparently my silver cat is too grey.


----------



## audrey1824

Still waiting for mine, but I have complained to the BAC about the judge.


----------

